# Anyone feel extremely full with IBS?



## Rick-O-Shay (Sep 4, 2010)

I know I am bloated. I feel like my stomach is so full that it hurts. I just ate dinner, but I hardly had anything because I feel so full. Is this a symptom of IBS?Thanks,


----------



## HopefulG235 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi there.Yea thats definitely a symptom. Have you experienced a pressure right below right in the center of your ribecage??I get that pressure right after i eat and its quite painful and annoying =(


----------



## Rick-O-Shay (Sep 4, 2010)

My fullness comes right by/under my belly button... I know this is strange but lately I feel like my guts have been run through a blender and then put back inside of me...


----------



## Sick_Ninja (Jul 19, 2010)

i have a similar feeling. but i feel like my higher abdomen is bloated and i get a sort of pain and heartburn.try drinking green tea. it might help a bit


----------



## Rick-O-Shay (Sep 4, 2010)

Sick_Ninja said:


> i have a similar feeling. but i feel like my higher abdomen is bloated and i get a sort of pain and heartburn.try drinking green tea. it might help a bit


Sure. Ill have to try that. Anyone feel full/bloated all the time? I swear I feel like this everyday now.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I am bloated all the time,extremely uncomfortable and just a horrible feeling.Cannot get rid of it!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Technically it might be more of a "functional dypepsia" if it is up in the stomach, but it is common to have both upper and lower GI functional issues in the same person.I only get that way too full from way too little food and feel way too full after eating with certain medications so not as part of my standard IBS/functional GI problems.There was a small study that showed that pancreatic enzymes (so a dietary supplement with pancreatin in it if you don't want or can't get the prescription version) and try taking it at the start of a meal.Pancreatic digestive enzymes also are signals in the body so you don't want the plant ones as you aren't a plant and don't respond to the signals a plant uses to control itself.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Rick, from the location you described it sounds like the bloating is mainly ocurring in the lower GI tract (not the stomach)? If this is the case you may want to get a hydrogen breath test to check for SIBO (if you haven't already). Many things can cause bloating/distension, and SIBO is one of theat commonly does. I had this for several years and I at one point I would take just a few bites of food, and my abdomen would swell up severely. I lost weight because I really couldn't eat much. Antibiotics took care of the problem, but it does recur.


----------



## Carbolic Smokeball (Sep 23, 2010)

After meals (especially in the evening) I feel really really full for about 30-60 minutes where I just feel like I need to lie down. This is the case even if the meal is normal size/smallish. Then I find after the fullness/bloating has gone I feel like I could eat something again!


----------



## Rick-O-Shay (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the good info everyone.Yes faze, my bloating is in my abdomen, not in the stomach. Even though I bloat in the lower part, I feel super full when I eat. I have been tested for h. pylori which was negative. When I mentioned to my naturo path, he put me on probiotics to see if that helps.... Didn't do much for me.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Probiotics didn't do anything for me when I took them (twice), although I've only tried Align so far.Ask about the hydrogen breath test if you can... the only thing that seemed to help me was rifaximin antibiotic, although since my symptoms recur I'm beginning to think that I may have fructose malabsorption since the symptoms are very simialr to SIBO.Anyway, imo the more diagnostics you get the better becuase at least they will rule other stuff out so you can narrow down the problem.


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Agreed! Definitely a sympton I have had. I also feel full when my acid-reflux is acting up. Since I have gotten my IBS more under control... it don't get that full feeling as much, however, I do tend to eat frequent meals and snacks - every 2 to 3 hours. That was the recommendation of my dietician. I am always eating and it is necessary for me to maintain my weight. At work and when I take my kids places, I constantly have to bring food for myself.


----------

